# Invoice



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Need to change invoice makers. I had some legal stuff written and want to ad it on the truck invoices. We use an invoice that only will only customize the company info. Anyone know of an invoicing company where I can ad our warranty info? The wife said we can use quick books. Not sure about that


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickBooks does have the ability to add notes on the bottom of each invoice where you can put your disclaimers and legal info.

We stopped using the preprint invoice companies and instead created our own invoice. We took the layout to a local print shop, and had them create a carbon copy invoice for us for the trucks. It was cheaper than customizing an invoice with NEBS (the invoice company we used before)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> QuickBooks does have the ability to add notes on the bottom of each invoice where you can put your disclaimers and legal info.
> 
> We stopped using the preprint invoice companies and instead created our own invoice. We took the layout to a local print shop, and had them create a carbon copy invoice for us for the trucks. It was cheaper than customizing an invoice with NEBS (the invoice company we used before)


Same here.

We make our own and have them printed locally. Less expensive and easier to make changes when we want.

You can design whatever you want in QB but it will only print on one side. With the preprinted version, you have the whole back of the page for your legalese if you so desire.


----------



## gornaor (Mar 31, 2012)

Invoice ASAP is great app


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Same here.
> 
> We make our own and have them printed locally. Less expensive and easier to make changes when we want.
> 
> You can design whatever you want in QB but it will only print on one side. With the preprinted version, you have the whole back of the page for your legalese if you so desire.


You can print what ever you want on the back of QB invoice, just flip it over and run it back through the printer


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will have the wife print the legal stuff on the back and take to Office Depot for reproduction


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> With the preprinted version, you have the whole back of the page for your legalese if you so desire.


Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

We put the "Legalese" prominently on the front in red because that is what our attorney said to do.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlumbDumber said:


> We put the "Legalese" prominently on the front in red because that is what our attorney said to do.


I have a few main points on the front as well but I didn't have room for all of the details. The back has details regarding warranties, customer provided fixtures, etc.


----------

